# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Playstation 3

## Harakiri

Sot doli PS3 ketu ne New York. Me thene te drejten prisja dicka me te fuqishme por duke pare videot kohet e fundit jam zhgenjyer ne kapacitetin e PS3. Call of Duty 3 luhet shume me NGADALE se ne Xbox 360. Resistance: Fall of Man nuk shkon mbi 30 fps! Une mendoja se ne gjeneraten e shtate te consoles nuk do existonin me probleme me framerate. Plus qe lojerat 'me te mira' (sipas kritikeve) qe kane dale jane vetem per ata qe nuk kane PC. Cili eshte ai qe shkon e blen FPS per consoles? Call of Duty 3 eshte tamam si Call of Duty 2. Ndersa Resistance<Half Life dhe Area 51. Kisha vene menjane disa $$$ po me sa duket do i perdor per te blere nje PC me te fuqishem.

----------


## Gerdi

Un mendoj se duhet pritur pak para se te shofim cdo japi PS3 sepse lojrat e para te nje console asnjeher nuk jane perfekte, per mendimin tim duhet pritur pak para se te shofim lojrat e verteta. une kam pare nje video te FFXIII dhe mu duk fantastike nga grafiku. Ke te drejte qe FPS nuk luhen ne console, mua personalisht ma cpifin FPS ne console nuk i luaj dot. Gjithashtu me duket se Call of Duty 3 nuk do te jet per PC apo jo?

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Sot doli PS3 ketu ne New York. Me thene te drejten prisja dicka me te fuqishme por duke pare videot kohet e fundit jam zhgenjyer ne kapacitetin e PS3. Call of Duty 3 luhet shume me NGADALE se ne Xbox 360. Resistance: Fall of Man nuk shkon mbi 30 fps! Une mendoja se ne gjeneraten e shtate te consoles nuk do existonin me probleme me framerate. Plus qe lojerat 'me te mira' (sipas kritikeve) qe kane dale jane vetem per ata qe nuk kane PC. Cili eshte ai qe shkon e blen FPS per consoles? Call of Duty 3 eshte tamam si Call of Duty 2. Ndersa Resistance<Half Life dhe Area 51. Kisha vene menjane disa $$$ po me sa duket do i perdor per te blere nje PC me te fuqishem.


Une kisha nja 3-4 dite  qe shihja te rinj e te reja duke fjet jashte me cadra, por thashe se mos po protestojne e kerkojne  largimin e trupave nga Iraku.
Kur pyeta me thane , se presin te dale e te blejne Playstation 3. 
Per zotin ka lujt ky milet ! :kryqezohen:

----------


## bayern

Korazate ajo nuk eshte gje fare. Dikush ne NY kishte shitur vendin qe rrinte ne radhe prej 3 ditesh per $300 vetm se ishte i vdekur per gjume lol

----------


## MI CORAZON

Une s'marr vesh nga keto Playstation dhe habitem si flene njerezit jashte...jo vetem te rinj, por edhe burra e gra...Mu duk jashtezakonisht e cuditshme.
Une me ardh Xheku ktu, po desh me m'taku mire, po qe se s'do, It's ok!...jashte nuk flej kurre me prit me pa ate. No way ! :pa dhembe:  

P.S. Never say never ! (lol)

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

> Sot doli PS3 ketu ne New York. Me thene te drejten prisja dicka me te fuqishme por duke pare videot kohet e fundit jam zhgenjyer ne kapacitetin e PS3. .


Ca prisje kshtu qe je zhgenjy? lol

Mire sna kapi mosha me u njoh me plaistajshen se kush blinte rradhen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Darius

E vetmja gje qe me shtyn te shkruaj ne kete teme eshte fakti qe ne Ebay sot kam pare nje console qe te shitej per 44,100 dollare. Ska cmenduri me te madhe.
Donte dhe 3 minuta e gjysem qe te mbyllej bid dhe oferta ishte vetem 3500$ kur donte dhe disa sekonda te mbyllej si kam besuar syve kur pashe 44 mije. 
Ta kisha ditur i kisha bere nje preorder po kshu eshte kur nuk luan me sistemet dhe pelen vetem PC  :djall me brire:

----------


## Darius

Shifni ne momentin qe mbarova postimin ketu kontrollova ebay. Shikoni nje shitje kur do edhe 14 minuta qe te mbyllen ofertat. Perqendrohuni tek shifra dhe mos u trembni lool

----------


## kolombi

Ketej nga anet tona degjova lajmet qelluan njerin me pistolete,ne radhe.............
Kam degjuar se vec atyre qe mbartin cmendurine ndaj Playstation,nje pjese e radh-isteve qendrojne me nete te tera per ta blere dhe shitur disa here me shume.

Pamjet e TV dje ishin per tu habitur,njerzit kishin ngritur cadra ne radhen e marrezise per nje Playstation.


PS Core te keqen e Shqiperise,vije ne radhe lije nje cope tulle,apo ndonje bidon dhe i fusje nje sy gjum.............prape ne shtepi.

----------


## Darius

Perpos kesaj Kolomb ishte dhe ekstremi tjeter, nje grup i ashtuquajtur Smash your PS3 (me duket se kane dhe nje website) ne news te ores 11 te nates thyen PS3 e sapoblere. Nuk e di nese ishte ne Canada apo USA se e kisha zerin e ulur po ishin gallate fare se motoja e tyre eshte Smash PS3, XBOX, iPOD, Nintendo etj. 
Hajde merre vesh

p.s. Update... I njejt bid tani dhe 4 min nga perfundimi ka vajtur mbi 20 mije. Ca cmendurie...



DHe si perfundim u shit me kete shifer.

----------


## bayern

Fvck
Te kshisha nejt ne radhe kisha bo pare lol

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Fvck
> Te kshisha nejt ne radhe kisha bo pare lol


Ti po ti ! Ty kishte per t'zon gjumi e kishe per tu zgju per thanksgiving.

----------


## elen

[QUOTE=Harakiri]Sot doli PS3 ketu ne New York. Me thene te drejten prisja dicka me te fuqishme por duke pare videot kohet e fundit jam zhgenjyer ne kapacitetin e PS3. Call of Duty 3 luhet shume me NGADALE se ne Xbox 360. Resistance: Fall of Man nuk shkon mbi 30 fps! Une mendoja se ne gjeneraten e shtate te consoles nuk do existonin me probleme me framerate. Plus qe lojerat 'me te mira' (sipas kritikeve) qe kane dale jane vetem per ata qe nuk kane PC. 

*A moj Shqiperi me shqiptaret e tu????Nje jete te pakenaqur :::: 
Fus dhe veten time ne kete .....*

----------


## Harakiri

Une nuk kuptoj c'duan keta njerez ne rradhe kur Sony historikisht nxjerr consoles problematike me valen e pare. 




> nje grup i ashtuquajtur Smash your PS3 (me duket se kane dhe nje website) ne news te ores 11 te nates thyen PS3 e sapoblere. Nuk e di nese ishte ne Canada apo USA se e kisha zerin e ulur po ishin gallate fare se motoja e tyre eshte Smash PS3, XBOX, iPOD, Nintendo etj. 
> Hajde merre vesh.


Videoja mund te gjendet ketu.




> *A moj Shqiperi me shqiptaret e tu????Nje jete te pakenaqur :::: 
> Fus dhe veten time ne kete .....*


Nuk e di a do e fusja zhgenjimin ne PS3 specs ne pakenaqesite e jetes se Shqiperise dhe Shqiptareve  :konfuz:  por ti e di...

----------


## Gerdi

mua me tha nje shoqe qe jeton ne USA qe ne USA ishin shperndare vetem 400.000 PS3 dhe cdo dyqan Walmart kishte vetem 6 cope. Njeri ishte qelluar me shotgun ne gjoks sepse i kishte zen radhen njerit me duket. Eshte cmenduri duke marr parasysh qe ate PS3 qe po blejne tani zdo ken mundesi ta shijojne per te pakten 6 muaj dhe mund te presin per ta marr.

----------


## Harakiri

> mua me tha nje shoqe qe jeton ne USA qe ne USA ishin shperndare vetem 400.000 PS3 dhe cdo dyqan Walmart kishte vetem 6 cope. Njeri ishte qelluar me shotgun ne gjoks sepse i kishte zen radhen njerit me duket. Eshte cmenduri duke marr parasysh qe ate PS3 qe po blejne tani zdo ken mundesi ta shijojne per te pakten 6 muaj dhe mund te presin per ta marr.


Personi ishte qelluar dy here. Nje plumb ne shpatull tjetri ne gjoks. Nuk ishte qelluar ngaqe i kishte zene rradhen njeriu por ngaqe dy persona te armatosur i kerkuan parate nje turme qe prisnin perpara nje Wal-Mart dhe ai ishte i vetmi qe refuzoi. Tani eshte ne gjendje te stabilizuar (dmth nuk arma nuk ishte shotgun  :pa dhembe: ).

----------


## Gerdi

eme ashtu me than mua tani  :ngerdheshje:  

- Burning FF7 DoC on DVD right now :P -

----------


## angel_guy

*Mos u dekorajoni nga dy lojra qe mund te dalin ne fillim per arsye se cka permban brenda tij ps3 eshte me teper e fuqishme se xb360 . Si nga procesori grafik ashtu dhe nga frekuencat . Avantazhi i x360 eshte shpejtesia bandwith me e larte ka prioritete kur luhet online , por persa u perket grafikes eshte pak me mbrapa se ps3.*

----------


## Gerdi

mos harroni qe PS3 do te ket Blue Ray qe do te thot se lojrat kur te filloj te shfrytezohet plotesisht do te ken nje ndryshim shume me te madh nga Xbox360

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Vetem ta kisha nje ps3 te tjerat skane rendesi!

Sa $ bente re aman!

----------

